# What yall think of my tank?



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Slowly but surely I have been modifying my tank, a lot of taking out and adding. Im just about finished, the only thing I have left to do is change the background to straight black and paste it on with vaseline so it looks really dark. So what do think?

Im open to constructive criticism. Go ahead hit me.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Need more lighting and more fish in the tank?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Instead of greasing it up with messy Vaseline just roll black paint on the back
The rock looks to man made. I say go out and get some larger and more odd shaped river rock With the structure I see there really inst anywhere for the fish.

Good luck.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess you really cant see but the rocks are actually glued to make caves but it does look pretty man made. I really dont want to spend money on rock and I have been trying to see what I can find out in the surrounding area. If i do decide to dish out the money what kinda of rock should I go for?

Oh yeah I really wasnt to enthusiastic on re-pasting a background that was gonna eventually peel off. Does the black paint thing work pretty well? Seems easier.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its really easy to use paint. Get a cheap roller a small can of latex paint and find something laying around to use as a pan and just roll it on.

I say go out and just find some river rock like the rock you have just larger more odd shaped pieces. Kind of like in the background.

All the rock I have I just went out and found. I got a small cheap can of latex flat black and I actually found a very cheap small set of rollers with pans for like 2-3 bucks at Wal-Mart.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Love your tank JWerner, you got a nice pile of rocks, natural looking.

Ill keep an eye out for other shapes and sizes. I really want a natural yet artistic look that is still functional, which is a tricky thing to pull off, especially if you have a budget. But its a working process. I wish I had pics of my very first tank, youd get a kick out of it. Still have the sunken ship in my storage closet.

I was inspired by this site to make a tank that would make people say wow.

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

What i find often is that your best to just drop stuff in and let it lay. Messing around leads to too much professionalism one thing nature does best on its own. But then you look at your tank and say hmmm its not just right how do I get it like this persons and all in the same " this person" is thinking the same about yours :lol:

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree. adding some bigger rocks like the size of the ones in your background would do nicely. Also replace the background with a black painted one. Perhaps a lighter colored substrate would be better.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think WAY to much is goin gon with that backround, i bought black poster board and used that as my backround makes it look soo much nicer... aso just stack the rocks dont try to make caves and stuff because when you stack them it will def make enough room for youfish... good luck!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## John7429 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah the background is a little too much, my wife picked it. She thought black would be too boring. Im kinda of thinking of going with lace rock. Reason being I too lazy to go out and find more rock.

My fish really love the caves. So i think my challenge is going to be to find something that will give them their hiding places yet look completely natural.

Well Ill make one more trip out to the dry streams and see what I can dig up. *** seen some nice limestone at some of the rock quarries. Hmmmm.


----------

